

Duo, A New Mac App for Responsive Web Development - latortuga
http://helloduo.com

======
aroch
Your 'How it Works' video doesn't really make clear that its two browsing
panes.

Also, just a personal quibble, I dislike people who use the "Or better" When
they mean 'or newer' when referring to an OS.

